# Vorwahlen in Iowa: Die Stimmen der jungen Generation.



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Nach langem Warten ist nun das Ergebnis aus Iowa von den Vorwahlen der Demokraten da.
Iowa waehlt gegen das demokratische Establishment - WELT
Nach Chaos um Ergebnis: Pete Buttigieg in Iowa ueberraschend vorne - ZDFheute (Teilergebnis)

Bisher sieht es für Pete Buttigieg und Bernie Sanders gut aus.



> Pete Buttigieg und Bernie Sanders liegen in den Auszählungen vorn. Ihre Politikansätze stehen diametral gegeneinander.



Was die Welt allerdings nicht erkennt oder erkennen will ist ihre Gemeinsamkeit. 

Sowohl Sanders mit seiner linken Politik, als auch Pete mit seiner offenen Art, die das Gegenteil von Trump verkörpert kommen bei den Jungen sehr gut an. Wobei er selbst auch deutlich jünger ist als die anderen Kandidaten.

Aber wie eine im Interview gesagt hatte:


			
				zdf schrieb:
			
		

> Biden ist langweilig, wir brauchen jemanden, der es schafft die Jungen zur Wahl zu bewegen



Demokraten in Iowa: "Muessen Trump loswerden" - ZDFheute

Da von vielen auch die Aussage kam, dass alle Kandidaten gut sind, bleibt zu hoffen, das beide auch weiterhin eine Chance haben.


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2020)

Ja, sorgte schon für Spott da keiner wirklich gewonnen hat:
Live: Iowa Caucus Results 2020 - The New York Times
.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Wobei es ja auch kein Problem ist, wenn die beiden erst mal zusammen vorn liegen.
Dann ist am Ende zumindest klar,  wer den Vize macht.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2020)

Am Ende wird wohl Trump doch wieder Präsident werden 

Die Wirtschaft brummt,

die Arbeitslosigkeit ist so niedrig, wie schon lange nicht mehr.

Den "Durchschnitts-Ami" interessiert die Kohle im Portmonee,
und nicht die politischen Schachzüge in Washington DC.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Februar 2020)

Ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, nur gibt es in den USA keine wirkliche Auswahl. Bernie Sanders ist übrigens viel viel schlimmer als Trump. Trump hat bislang auch nichts in der Wirtschaft versaut und das ist das was für die USA zählt. Iowa ist auch recht speziell, zumindest die Bevölkerung dort und ihre Ansichten. 
Es wird in 500 Jahren dort eventuell eine funktionierende Demokratie mit mehreren Parteien wie bei uns geben, aber nicht in naher Zukunft


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Trump hat aber auch nichts verbessert. 
Die Arbeitslosenzahlen in Detroit usw. sind genauso hoch wie vorher. 

Dazu hat er Millionen ihre Krankenversicherung gekostet, was zu Toten führt.

Wer Demokratie will, muss halt Demokraten wählen. Ansonsten gibt es Bananenrepublik mit den Republikanern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Den "Durchschnitts-Ami" interessiert die Kohle im Portmonee,
> und nicht die politischen Schachzüge in Washington DC.



So isses. Und da die Amis privat brutal im Aktienmarkt investiert sind ists fast rein vom Stand des S&P500 abhängig zum Wahlzeitpunkt ob die wieder Trump wählen oder nicht.
Wenn der nächste Crash (der so sicher kommt wie das Amen in der Kirche bei der momentanen brutalen Überbewertung) nach der Präsidentschafrtswahl kommt wird Trump gewählt, wenn der S&P im Sommer mal 30, 40% oder noch mehr abkackt (und Trump das nicht mit schwachsinnigen Tweets verhindern kann) gibts nen neuen Präsi.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Trump hat aber auch nichts verbessert.


Natürlich hat er das nicht. Aber darum gehts halt nicht. Er muss nichts verbessern, er muss es nur schaffen dass die Leute das GLAUBEN. 

Es hat auch keinen Sinn dass Apple und Microsoft zusammen mehr wert sind als der ganze Deutsche Aktienmarkt und noch weniger Sinn dass Tesla höher bewertet ist als VW und BMW zusammen (die die tausendfache Menge an Autos verkaufen) - es geht um GLAUBEN, nicht um Fakten. Das ist im Endstadium einer Blase immer so.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass viele junge Leute zur Wahl geben, die da noch ein  offenes Weltbild haben.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es hat auch keinen Sinn dass Apple und Microsoft zusammen mehr wert sind als der ganze Deutsche Aktienmarkt und noch weniger Sinn dass Tesla höher bewertet ist als VW und BMW zusammen (die die tausendfache Menge an Autos verkaufen) - es geht um GLAUBEN, nicht um Fakten. Das ist im Endstadium einer Blase immer so.


Der Crash wird wohl schlimmer als die letzte Bankenkrise mit der "Hypo Real Estate" oder?
Und wenn das auch Europa betrifft bin ich mal gespannt was sich die EZB dann noch einfallen lässt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Crash wird wohl schlimmer als die letzte Bankenkrise mit der "Hypo Real Estate" oder?



Wie hart es kommt kann niemand vorher wissen, meine persönliche Einschätzung ist aber, dass die Eurokrise, die Immobilienkrise und die Dotcomkrise gegen das, was vor uns liegt, ziemlicher Kindergarten waren. Erstens sind die Überbewertungen (=Fallhöhe) weit höher, zweitens sind die Schuldenstände sowohl privat als auch staatlich sehr viel höher (siehe target2 für EU) und drittens sind alle regulatorischen Krisenbewältigungsmaßnahmen der Banken und Politik am Ende (wir sind faktisch gesehen in Europa immer noch im Krisenmodus von 2009 / Nullzins, es ist NIX besser geworden, wir haben die Probleme nur mit Giralgeld zugeschüttet).

Der nächste Crash hat zumindest das Potential, nicht nur Börsenkurse und Präsidenten zu stürzen sonden auch Staaten, Währungen und gesellschaftliche Ordnungen. Das alles würde in dem Thread hier aber sicher zu weit führen weils ja ums Trumpeltier bzw. Wahlen in Iowa geht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, nur gibt es in den USA keine wirkliche Auswahl. Bernie Sanders ist übrigens viel viel schlimmer als Trump. Trump hat bislang auch nichts in der Wirtschaft versaut und das ist das was für die USA zählt. Iowa ist auch recht speziell, zumindest die Bevölkerung dort und ihre Ansichten.
> Es wird in 500 Jahren dort eventuell eine funktionierende Demokratie mit mehreren Parteien wie bei uns geben, aber nicht in naher Zukunft



Die arme Wirtschaft, aber die Menschen die Trump in den Tod geführt hat sind dagegen ja komplett egal.
Aber selbst das Argument mit der Wirtschaft zieht nicht wirklich, das wichtige ist, dass nur die Oberschicht im Vergleich zu jetzt verliert.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Bernie Sanders ist übrigens viel viel schlimmer als Trump.



Erklär doch mal.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Schuld sind halt die Alten an Trump:
Wir sind die Alten - Kroymann | YouTube

Da könnte man dem Corona-Virus, der wenn überhaupt nur die Generation 65+ umbringt, also fast noch was positives für die diesjährigen Wahlen abgewinnen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

Gibt genug junge Menschen die Trump wählen...


----------



## seahawk (7. Februar 2020)

Trump ist ja auch ein toller US Präsident, denn er passt zu dem Land.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schuld sind halt die Alten an Trump:
> Wir sind die Alten - Kroymann | YouTube
> 
> Da könnte man dem Corona-Virus, der wenn überhaupt nur die Generation 65+ umbringt, also fast noch was positives für die diesjährigen Wahlen abgewinnen.



Die nächste deiner Forderungen ist dann, das Wahlrecht ab 65 abzuschaffen. Wenn die Alten nun mal in der Mehrheit sind ist das eben so.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Endergebnis: Nach vollstaendiger Auszaehlung: Buttigieg siegt hauchduenn in Iowa | tagesschau.de


----------



## Andrej (7. Februar 2020)

Diese Wahl, wenn man sie so nennen kann, war ein Desaster!

Für die Wahl wird eine App entwickelt, an der ehemalige Mitarbeiter von Clinton beteiligt sind und Bürgermeister Pete ist einer der größten Geldgeber für die Entwicklung der App. Gleichzeitig stehenen  einige seiner Wahlhelfer in Verbindung mit der Appentwicklung. 

Obwohl es noch keine Zahlen gibt, verkündet dieser seien Sieg und die Medien springen auf den Zug auf und fangen an Teilergebnisse zu veröffentlichen in welchen er vorne liegt, obwohl noch 40% der Stimmen ausgezählt werden müssen. Es stellt sich später auch noch heraus, dass die Stimmern dort noch nicht ausgezählt wurden, wo Sanders seine Ünterstützer hat - muss Zufall sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCQiwCyMqlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sanders hat 6,000 Stimmern mehr bekommen als Pete und trotzdem haben beide die gleiche Anzahl der Deligierten - dass nenne ich "Demokratie"!
Und wie Pete zu seinen Delegierten kam, kann man an diesem Video gut erkennen: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xhNSH5Pns4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich empfehle jedem, der die Wahl in den USA verfolgt den Kanal "The Hill" YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Mittlerweile ist das Endergebnis da.
Zumal 97% schon lange ausgezählt waren. Nur der letzte Rest fehlte.



Andrej schrieb:


> Sanders hat 6,000 Stimmern mehr bekommen als Pete und trotzdem haben beide die gleiche Anzahl der Deligierten - dass nenne ich "Demokratie"!



Das liegt einfach an der Zahl der Stimmen pro Delegierten. Ist aber in Deutschland bei den Direktkandidaten auch nicht anders. 

Aber das ist erst ein Bundesstaat von 50, da kann sich also noch viel tun und einer von beiden stärker abheben.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erklär doch mal.



Er Kollege ist ein notorischer "democratic socialist" der nix gutes für die Wirtschaft will, aus der Sicht der Amis teils irre Vorstellungen hat (Mindestlohn, Medicare und viele andere) und viele Amis mögen den nicht. Dazu will der gegen Millionäre und Milliardäre sein, verdient aber selbst im Millionenbereich.
Er will hohe Steuern die viele Amis nicht wollen, inklusive derer die hinter jeder Lobby stehen und die Wahlen finanzieren.
Die Liste ist nahezu endlos, das ist nur der Anfang. Es gibt genug Gründe warum der Kollege dem Trump unterlegen war.

So lange die USA keine vernünftige Auswahl aus 5-8 Parteien hat die auch jeweils in verschiedene Richtungen gehen und nicht massiv durch Gelder der Lobbys finanziert werden, wird das nie was da drüben.
Und Trump ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie man denkt - 99,9% heiße Luft auf Twitter.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Das sind aber alles sehr vernünftige Forderungen, die Sanders hat. Steuern wird er dann natürlich selbst auch zahlen, und das sicher gerne. Wer Millionen verdient, hat auch nach 50% Steuer immer noch mehr als genug übrig. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Trump ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie man denkt - 99,9% heiße Luft auf Twitter.



Zumindest, wenn man völlig blind die Anstiftung zum Mord (wird auch den den USA mit lebenslanger Haft oder Todesstrafe bestraft) und den Amtsmissbrauch ignoriert.

Dann lieber einen Sozialdemokraten als einen Diktator.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Mindestlohn.



Haben die USA schon länger als wir.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haben die USA schon länger als wir.



Ok, hätte schreiben sollten - hohen Mindestlohn. Die Rede bei dem war glaub ich was um die 15$USD. 

Die Amis haben sich bewusst für Trump entschieden und auch das Impeachment ist durchgefallen, der bleibt uns also erhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

Scheint aber so als hätte man zumindest in manchen Branchen Erfolge mit den 15USD.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Das lässt sich auch nur nachvollziehen und bewerten, wenn bekannt ist, wo denn so der übliche Stundenlohn und der aktuelle Mindestlohn liegt. 
Es hängt natürlich auch von den Preisen für Wohnen und Lebensmittel ab. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Amis haben sich bewusst für Trump entschieden und auch das Impeachment ist durchgefallen, der bleibt uns also erhalten.



Das ist aber nicht wegen Entlastung durchgefallen, sondern wegen der Machtgeilheit der Republikaner. 
Da hatte nur einer den Mut die Wahrheit auszusprechen. Donald Trump attackiert Mitt Romney nach Impeachment-Verfahren - DER SPIEGEL
Ein Rechtsstaat sieht anders aus. Trump-Freispruch: Das Verfahren war trotzdem bitter noetig | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich auch nur nachvollziehen und bewerten, wenn bekannt ist, wo denn so der übliche Stundenlohn und der aktuelle Mindestlohn liegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und? Das Resultat zählt. Die USA haben keine funktionierende Demokratie, das weiß aber auch jeder inklusive der Amis selbst. Die sind ja nicht dumm, die wissen wie das in anderen Ländern abläuft. 
Fakt ist - Trump ist da und bleibt erstmal auch da, bis seine Amtszeit vorbei ist, dann wird gewählt.  Und die USA hat wieder nix zu wählen denn die haben immer nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Barack Obama war eine erfreuliche Ausnahme, aber so was wird nicht oft passieren, schon gar nicht dauerhaft, die Amis können genug Kandidaten aufstellen die richtig richtig bekloppt sind - und da ist Bernie ganz vorne mit dabei. 
Ich sehe das ganz enspannt und lache über Tweets voller heißer Luft. Und der Rest regelt sich wenn der Kollege mit den komischen Haaren weg aus dem Weißen Haus ist. 
USA hatte schon immer bekloppte Präsidenten, das ist weder was neues noch was ungewöhnliches, nur das der Kollege halt Twitter hat, was die anderen nicht hatten


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Bernie ist nicht bekloppt. Trump ist bekloppt. 

Dazu ist Bernie wie Pete in der Jugend sehr beliebt. jetzt ist die Frage, welcher von beiden die Führung übernimmt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Er Kollege ist ein notorischer "democratic socialist" der nix gutes für die Wirtschaft will, aus der Sicht der Amis teils irre Vorstellungen hat (Mindestlohn, Medicare und viele andere) und viele Amis mögen den nicht. Dazu will der gegen Millionäre und Milliardäre sein, verdient aber selbst im Millionenbereich.



Und all das weißt du woher? Von Trump?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Er will hohe Steuern die viele Amis nicht wollen, inklusive derer die hinter jeder Lobby stehen und die Wahlen finanzieren.
> Die Liste ist nahezu endlos, das ist nur der Anfang. Es gibt genug Gründe warum der Kollege dem Trump unterlegen war.



Sanders war Trump nicht unterlegen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Trump ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie man denkt - 99,9% heiße Luft auf Twitter.



Trump ist ein Rassist, Lügner, Frauenfeind, Homophober, Selbstdarsteller, Spinner, Leugner -- hab ich was vergessen? Bestimmt.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bernie ist nicht bekloppt. Trump ist bekloppt.
> 
> Dazu ist Bernie wie Pete in der Jugend sehr beliebt. jetzt ist die Frage, welcher von beiden die Führung übernimmt.



Also wenn Bernie nicht bekloppt ist dann weiß ich nicht. Sozialist in den USA? Damit allein kommt man schon keinen Meter weit bei sehr vielen sehr erfolgreichen Leuten, weil das ist das letzte was sie haben wollen. Und oben drauf noch die Forderungen von dem - das wird nix. Das er bei der Jugend beliebt ist liegt nur an einer seiner Forderungen - Studiengebühren so umbauen das die Jugendlichen nicht noch XYZ Tausend $USD an Schulden aus der Uni mitnehmen zusammen mit dem Abschluss. Nur das und nichts anderes. Der Rest will den nicht und das ist auch gut so.

Ich sag ja nicht das Trump geil ist und gut, aber er ist sehr unterhaltsam und bisweilen harmlos. Da war die Familie Bush doch ne Ecke schlimmer und die haben wir auch überlebt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Das Trump harmlos ist, werden die Familien des abgeschossenen Flugzeuges sicher anders sehen.

Der ist genauso wenig harmlos wie die Faschisten von der AfDP (aus gelb und blau wird braun). 
Mord an Walter Luebcke: Wenn aus Worten Taten werden | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht das Trump geil ist und gut, aber er ist sehr unterhaltsam und bisweilen harmlos. Da war die Familie Bush doch ne Ecke schlimmer und die haben wir auch überlebt.



Letztendlich haben die Präsidenten alle ihr Säckchen zu tragen.
Clinton war ein Mann der Wallstreet. Bush ein Mann der Öllobby. Trump ist jetzt einer für die Waffenlobby.
Nur Obama -- den haben sie alle niedergeknüppelt. 
Und den größten Fehler, den die Demokraten gemacht haben, ist Clinton schön zu reden, damit sie gegen Sanders gewinnt.
Mit Sanders hätten die Demokraten das weiße Haus geholt.


----------



## Andrej (7. Februar 2020)

Natürlich ist Sanders ein "Spinner"! Denn er hat bei dem "Civil Rights Movement" mitgemacht. Er hat sich schon immer für Frauenrechte und Minderheitenrechte eingesetzt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTZgerssSrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er hat immer die Korruption in den USA angeprangert:
Michael Moore: DNC Changing Rules To Allow "Billionaire Republican Mayor Of NYC" Mike Bloomberg On Debate Stage | Video | RealClearPolitics

Hat sich immer gegen die Freihandelsabkommen ausgeprochen, die Arbeitsplätze in den USA kosten (Trump auch wie wir wissen, im Gegensatzt zu Clinton)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbF9nYfIOlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



usw. dauert zu lange alles zu suchen.

Wie man erkennt, hat er sich immer für die Arbeiter und Minderheiten eingesetzt.
Wenn die USA es geschaft haben, letztes Jahr die Militärausgaben um 80 Milliarden zu erhöhen, dann werden sie auch bestimmt 60 Milliarden für die Kostenlosen Unis finden.

So viel zum Thema "Steuersenkungen und Arbeitsplätze". Und dass ist nur ein Beispiel
AT&T Lied About Everything It Promised to Do If It Got a Tax Cut - VICE
AT&T got a giant tax cut but has laid off thousands, union says - CBS News

Gleichzeitig steigt die Neuverschuldung der USA, duch die senkung der Steuern
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...-von-ueber-einer-billion-dollar/25483460.html

Aber zum Glück geht es der Wirtschaft und der Börse gut! Und seit dem Jahr 2008 wissen wir, dass das die wichtigsten Indikatoren sind!


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich haben die Präsidenten alle ihr Säckchen zu tragen.
> Clinton war ein Mann der Wallstreet. Bush ein Mann der Öllobby. Trump ist jetzt einer für die Waffenlobby.
> Nur Obama -- den haben sie alle niedergeknüppelt.
> Und den größten Fehler, den die Demokraten gemacht haben, ist Clinton schön zu reden, damit sie gegen Sanders gewinnt.
> Mit Sanders hätten die Demokraten das weiße Haus geholt.



Die Amis denken anders als wir.
Ich hab einige Kollegen in den USA, in verschiedenen Ecken (Texas sowie California die nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnten), sie stehen trotzdem geschlossen hinter Trump weil sie wissen was Sanders anrichten würde und das Sozialismus eigentlich der größte Feind der USA ist. War es in der Sovjetzeit und ist es immer noch. 
Trump ist nicht wirklich hart mit der Waffenlobby im Bett, der ist überall, Wirtschaft aka Wallstreet liebt den auch, die Ölindustrie hat nix gegen ihn.  Obama war gut aus unserer europäischen Sicht und er hat keinen Mist angestellt, aber die Amis wollen das langweilige Leben nicht, die brauchen abwechselnd immer einen Präsidenten der Unfug macht und/oder einen Krieg anzettelt (deswegen wählen die diese ja auch immer wieder).

Aktuelle Devise ist: lean back, enjoy the ride. Mal sehen was Trump noch so alles veranstaltet, es ist auf jeden Fall unterhaltsam, sein Twitterfeed ist viel lustiger als das was viele Comedians da reinschreiben. Kommt aber trotzdem nur heiße Luft raus.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Trump ist nicht wirklich hart mit der Waffenlobby im Bett, der ist überall, Wirtschaft aka Wallstreet liebt den auch, die Ölindustrie hat nix gegen ihn.



Trump interessiert sich ausschließlich für sich selbst.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump interessiert sich ausschließlich für sich selbst.



Und ist das ein Problem? Klar, er ist ein Präsident, er sollte sich etwas um die Politik kümmern, aber praktisch kann der alles links liegen lassen in seiner Amtszeit und die USA wird schon nicht kaputtgehen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich haben die Präsidenten alle ihr Säckchen zu tragen.
> Clinton war ein Mann der Wallstreet. Bush ein Mann der Öllobby. Trump ist jetzt einer für die Waffenlobby.
> Nur Obama -- den haben sie alle niedergeknüppelt.
> Und den größten Fehler, den die Demokraten gemacht haben, ist Clinton schön zu reden, damit sie gegen Sanders gewinnt.
> Mit Sanders hätten die Demokraten das weiße Haus geholt.



Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, du hast eine ziemlich falsche Vorstellung von den USA! Ihr bildet euch etwas ein was es einfach noch nicht gibt in den USA.
Deine Behauptung Bernie Sanders hätte die Wahl gewonnen halte ich für abenteuerlich nahe am Unfug. Auch dieses Jahr wird er keine Chance haben.
Man kann mit einem Sanders Teile der Demokraten, vor allen dingen Junge an Ost und Westküste und großen Universitäten als Wähler gewinnen, den überwätigenden Rest des Landes aber in Bausch und Bogen verlieren. Die USA sind noch Meilen davon entfernt einen Sozialdemokraten oder gar Sozialisten als Präsidenten zu akzeptieren, die ganze Gesellschaft ist noch Meilen von europäischen Geselschaften gerade in diesen Punkten entfernt. 
Demokraten haben nur Chancen, wenn sie sowohl demokratisches als auch republikanisches und teilweise ländliches Potential ansprechen, sprich von den derzeitigen Kandidaten nur Buttigieg und Biden.
Warren und Sanders haben Landesweit keine Chance, vor allen dingen mobilisieren sie noch zusätzlich republikanische Wähler, die "Sozialisten" unbedingt verhindern wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ist das ein Problem? Klar, er ist ein Präsident, er sollte sich etwas um die Politik kümmern, aber praktisch kann der alles links liegen lassen in seiner Amtszeit und die USA wird schon nicht kaputtgehen.



Das ist sicherlich ein Problem.

Als gewählter Amtsträger hat man sich um das Wohlergehen der Mehrheit zu kümmern,

und nicht darum,

eine Nation zu spalten


----------



## Andrej (8. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich ein Problem.
> 
> Als gewählter Amtsträger hat man sich um das Wohlergehen der Mehrheit zu kümmern,
> 
> ...



Eine Nation ist immer politisch Gespalten! Es sei denn, es gibt ein Ergebnis, dass alle eint wie der 11. September 1973 - ich meine 2001.
Man kann sich noch gut daran erinner als Obama gewählt wurde und die Republikaner wie die Verrückten - was sie auch sind, durch die Gegend liefen und erzählten, dass er Moslem ist und garnicht in den USA geboren wurde. Alles was mit Obama in Verbindung gesetzt wird ist unter Republikaner verhasst - sagar die Krankenversicherung die sie bekommen haben durch ihn. Diese wird von ihnen nicht deswegen gehasst, weil es dort viele Nebenkosten gibt, sondern weil sie Umgangssprachlich "Obamacare" heist.
Man muss Obama natürlich nicht mögen und ihm keine Träne hinterher weinen, denn seine Politik hat  dem "kleinen" Mann nicht gebracht. Er war nicht der Erlöser für den ohn viele gehalten haben. Und deswegen haben viele bei der Wahl 2016 auch nicht mitgemacht oder haben aus Protest Drumpf gewählt.
In einem Interview hat ein ehemaliger schwarzer Obamawähler - hat 2016 nicht gewählt- die Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte so beschrieben:" Sehen sie das Loch in der Straße? Es entstand als Ragen an der macht war! Es war unter Bush Senior da, unter Clinton da, unter Bush Junior da, unter Obama und wir auch nach Trump noch da sein!"

Wer Fehler findet kann sie behalten!


----------



## Andrej (8. Februar 2020)

Entschuldigung, doppelt gesendet!


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Unsinn,

vlt. schnallt es irgendwann der letze Ami mal,
dass der Markt nicht alles regelt. 

Ohne gewisse Regeln funktioniert halt kein Zusammenleben.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, du hast eine ziemlich falsche Vorstellung von den USA! Ihr bildet euch etwas ein was es einfach noch nicht gibt in den USA.
> Deine Behauptung Bernie Sanders hätte die Wahl gewonnen halte ich für abenteuerlich nahe am Unfug. Auch dieses Jahr wird er keine Chance haben.



Und ich hab den Eindruck, dass du keine Ahnung hast, was du da so laberst.
Der American Dream ist schon lange vorbei. Die Amerikaner haben keine Lust mehr auf das ewige Geschwafel von reichen weißen Säcken, die in Washington hocken und alles schön saufen.
Die wollen endlich mal Alternativen haben. Aber die Wallstreet wollte keine und hat Clinton gegen Sanders bei den Demokraten durchgedrückt.
Und die Demokraten sind mit ihr auf die Schnauze gefallen.
Und Jow Biden will auch niemand haben. Sanders hat daher gute Chancen sich durchsetzen zu können. Mal sehen, wie die nächsten Vorwahlen ablaufen werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2020)

Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das die Amerikaner soziale Sicherheit haben wollen oder falls sie mal schwer erkrankt sind oder einen Unfall, das sie nicht als erstes denken müssen , kann ich mir das leisten? Wird meine Versicherung es ablehnen ? 


Obama wollte glaube ich  eigentlich so was ähnliches wie das  deutsches Model, War halt für einige zur kommunistisch.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich ein Problem.
> 
> Als gewählter Amtsträger hat man sich um das Wohlergehen der Mehrheit zu kümmern,
> 
> ...



In den USA? Hat er nicht. Er hat sich um die Sicherheit seines Landes zu kümmern und um die Außenpolitik und viele andere Sachen. Nicht nur um die Mehrheit im eigenen Land.

Die Amis sind eh schon seit dem Bürgerkrieg dort gespalten, die 2 Lager existieren immer noch, sie verändern sich auch nicht wesentlich. Der Kern der Politik dort ist es der passenden Lobby zu gefallen die einen in den Amt hebt und dort betüddelt. Die Politiker suchen sich da also einfach eine (oder mehrere) Lobby aus und gehen mit eben dieser ins Bett 

Die Bevölkerung geht den meisten von denen auch an den Sackhaaren vorbei kurz gesagt. 
Selbst wenn sie was für die Bevölkerung tun, gibt es Mistgabeln und Fackeln - siehe Obamacare aka Medicare.


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2020)

Hmm, Bernie ist nicht wahnsinnig?

Der Mann der es gut findet wenn Leute für BROT Schlange stehen?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2020)

Hab heute auch für Brot Schlange gestanden, war halt nicht der erste Kunde^^


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2020)

Eher ich diese Richtung:
Kazakh famine of 1932–33 - Wikipedia
.


----------



## Andrej (8. Februar 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Eher ich diese Richtung:
> Kazakh famine of 1932–33 - Wikipedia
> .



Und? Jedesmal der selbe Scheiß. In Russland gab es immer Hungersnöte. Alleine im 19. Jahrhundert gab es 9 oder so. 
Zur Hungersnot in der UdSSR haben viele Faktoren beigetragen und einer davon war die Kollektivierun.


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2020)

Fassen wir zusammen.

Sozialisten raubmorden ganze Länder aus.
Töten dadurch ~30-50% der Bevölkerung.

NORMAL. JA. Jedes mal der gleiche Scheiß.

Holodomor – Wikipedia


> Der Holodomor begann mit einer schweren Dürre im Winter und Frühjahr  1931/1932 und dauerte bis Juli 1933. Trotz des Hungers der  Landbevölkerung erhöhten die Parteikader die Abgabenquote auf 44  Prozent. Während im Jahr 1931 noch 7,2 Millionen Tonnen Getreide in der Ukraine requiriert  wurden, sank dieser Wert trotzdem auf 4,3 Millionen Tonnen im Jahr  1932. Das Getreide wurde größtenteils zur Devisenbeschaffung am  Weltmarkt verkauft. Die Einnahmen wurden zur Industrialisierung der  sowjetischen Wirtschaft und zu Rüstungszwecken genutzt.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP]
> Bolschewistische Brigaden suchten nach versteckten Lebensmitteln.  Dörfer wurden systematisch ausgeplündert. Viele Bauern verloren ihren  gesamten Besitz und endeten als Bettler in den Städten. In der  Bevölkerung kam es zu Kannibalismus.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP]


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2020)

Findest du bei jeder Staatsform, frag mal Belgien.
Deren ehemaliger König steht dank dem Kongo weit oben auf dem Treppchen was Mord angeht mWn gleich hinter Hitler.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das die Amerikaner soziale Sicherheit haben wollen oder falls sie mal schwer erkrankt sind oder einen Unfall, das sie nicht als erstes denken müssen , kann ich mir das leisten? Wird meine Versicherung es ablehnen ?
> 
> Obama wollte glaube ich  eigentlich so was ähnliches wie das  deutsches Model, War halt für einige zur kommunistisch.



Solange man dort mit 18 Jahren ein halbautomatisches Schnellfeuergewehr kaufen kann,

ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2020)

War wohl eher nicht die Nacht von Bernie, totgesagte leben meistens länger und Bernie hat nun ein wirkliches Problem, da Biden bei weitem sympathischer und beliebter rüberkommt als Hillary.
Ich habe das ja prophezeit, das die USA für einen Linken schon fast eher Sozialisten, einfach noch nicht bereit sind.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2020)

Außerdem wendet sich das ganze Establishment der Partei wieder gegen Sanders.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. März 2020)

> Ich habe das ja prophezeit, das die USA für einen Linken schon fast eher Sozialisten, einfach noch nicht bereit sind.


Hoffentlich werden die nie dazu bereit sein und keinen Sozialisten wählen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2020)

Schlimmer als mit Trump kann es ja nicht werden.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2020)

Mal sehen ob es Joe Biden schafft. Ich denke nicht, dass die Demokraten Bernie Sanders in Rennen schicken will.


----------



## Research (5. März 2020)

Bernie ist Unabhängiger.
War nie Teil der DNC.
Die schmeißen den gerade "raus".

Wird wohl MAGA 2020.
Und dann, wie bei Bush, die Kinder ran.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es Joe Biden schafft. Ich denke nicht, dass die Demokraten Bernie Sanders in Rennen schicken will.



Abwarten,

noch sind die Vorwahlen nicht vorbei.


----------

